# cheap commentary on the Heidleberg Catechism by Zacharias Ursinus



## jogri17 (May 30, 2009)

The Commentary of Zacharias Ursinus on the Heidelberg Catechism [DOWNLOAD]


Please go to this link and make a bid if you own Logos. Please bid somewhere between 8 and 18 dollars so it will get punched up quicker. This is a great commentary to have in Libronix! So lets show the power of Puritan Board and do it baby!


----------



## JackAubrey (Aug 7, 2009)

jogri17 said:


> Please go to this link and make a bid if you own Logos.



Bump -> Let's get this available.


----------

